

Two Minute Papers – Deep Neural Network Learns Van Gogh's Art - midko
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9bJGNHltQ

======
qCOVET
Every selfie on instagram would soon turn into a Picasso masterpiece .. lol

Great post - thanks for sharing !

